# Effects of Vegan/Vegetarian Diets?



## greensong (Aug 13, 2006)

I just discovered this wonderful place, and I think that I finally have a name for my problem (and knowing the problem is the first stage of solving it, true?)

I've been experiencing DP/DR for a few years, during which time I turned vegetarian, and then vegan. It's hard to pinpoint if anything changed in terms of my symptoms, but I'm wondering if my diet would make DP/DR worse?

I get a lot of protein, and I also take Iron, B12, Calcium and a Multivitamin orally.

Love to all.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

I've been pretty much eating a 98% low fat vegan diet for the last four months in an attempt to reduce my cholesterol to a level that is really healthy. It's dropping and about average at the moment for adults my age which means I'll be one of the 'average' westerners which will die of heart disease. I still eat meat at big occasions, such as weddings and family get togethers but try damn hard to eat super healthy.

Would eating plant matter worsen DP/DR? I don't think so. Physically I feel better and the attacks of anxiety don't feel as bad (body wise). Compared to a year ago, when I was taking meds and packed on about 10kg (22lbs) and ate pretty bad relative to now, I don't feel any discernable difference psychologically - in fact I'd probably say that I feel better. I just have to remember to eat more because I'm taking in much less fat then I use to.

Don't worry yourself too much as long as you are eating enough healthy food the diet will not effect your DP/DR. No doubt others on this board will disagree but most have never tried a low fat, unprocessed vegan diet. If you're one of those vegans who eats donuts and chips all day then you'd be better off on a low fat meat diet. Just keep it low fat and natural. The more uncooked fruit and vegies you eat the better. And make sure you eat often enough to smooth out the blood sugar level peaks and troughs. I find if I don't eat for a while I get quite edgy and that was a constant with or without animal products.

Also, I hate the word vegan - conjures up images of those skinny, tie-dyed dressed, tree huggin greenies. If I was hungry enough and it was necessary, I could easily slaughter an animal and eat it. When I was much younger I saw the process happen at family gatherings where there was a spit roast. As a child it wasn't nice to watch but I thought it was normal. Actually, if you can't see yourself killing a lamb for a Sunday roast I think you should reassess your eating habits. My change to a plant based diet was a health choice (plus fear of pain and death) and seeing too many people my parents age die or living in ill health but I'm also little glad that a few more creatures get to live longer and not end up rotting in my guts.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

Theres nothing wrong with a vegan diet, but you have to be careful.

I firmly believe that it isn't a natural course of things to 'not' eat meat. Its why God gave us canine teeth located at the edges of our front teeth. The only purpose they serve is to bite into and tear meat apart.

But, with that said.........just make sure you are getting enough protein. If you are eating only vegetables, you might want to look into supplementing with extra protein, whether it be shakes, or protein bars, or anything like that. YOu can almost never have enough protein, and your body needs it for almost every basic function.

take care,

Eric


----------



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

I turned stopped eating meat a month ago and I haven't felt any more anxious than I used to - I actually feel better but I don't think this has anything to do with what I eat.

I'm not sure if I actually would have turned vegetarian were it not for my DP; in attempt to rediscover my own identity I've been re-examining the way I live and how it affects other living beings. DP has made me much more aware of my own consciousness as I'm so aware of my mental processes, and I just can't stand the idea of eating something that used to be cognitively aware anymore.


----------



## metalhead (Aug 4, 2006)

Meat is one of the most grounding things you could possibly eat as far as the energetics of food go. Eating meat makes me feel alot better. If you don't want to eat meat though, root vegetables(especially sweet potatoes) are grounding also. A nice *warm*(don't want it too hot or you might as well have just gotten pasteurized milk) glass of raw organic grass fed milk works very well too, but if you're vegan you'll miss out...


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

I became a vegetarian about 6 years ago after having what I think were really freaky meat related DP/DR episodes. (I couldn't explain it if i tried)

I was having a really hard time back them with what I now know was probably DP/DR and after going veg, if anything, it got better for a while. Maybe this was because I got rid of something that was setting it off?

I try to be really careful to get my protein and vitamins but i don't think it's ever been an issue. 
Right now I'm trying to eat more avacado since it has those good omega-3's etc. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

I agree with you metalhead, I always feel much better with protein from meat. I think the point here is to eat *organic* meat (free range/grass fed/etc) and *organic* milk. Many people get bad responses to meat because it's got antibiotics and added hormones, and is often treated with additives. These can screw with our natural body chemistry.

Of course, everyone is different, so everyone's bodies react differently and have different capabilities.

If you decide do be vegetarian/vegan, make sure you're at least getting enough B12. Look up B12 deficiency on google if you're interested...it can be really serious, especially if you suffer from depression.


----------



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

You can get vitamin B12 from fortified soya milk or yogurt(Alpro Soya is great!), fortified sunflower spread and marmite (if you like marmite, that is  ).

I remember when I first got DP I got really freaked out by the concept of eating something that could _think_, because I was overly aware of my own thoughts. That was weird. Anyway, going vegetarian had no effect on my anxiety and going vegan didn't either.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

I dont eat any animal products.........[im not dp though] I have to say I have far more respect for meat eaters who are willing to watch their food being killed and prepared and acknowledge that process than meat eaters who say "ahhh look at that cute little chicken,I couldnt eat him ,ill just go buy one from tescos" duh...... :roll: If people want to eat meat then they should face up to the killing process that their food goes through rather than eat their food in very emotionaly detached way-thats ungrounding.

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Dont think me farmer would be impressed with me shooting his cow with me small crossbow  good idea though! :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

I wasnt suggesting anyone litterally go and catch their own dinner LOL.....stop right there :!: ...but to have an awareness that they are eating corpse/dead meat that once was a living being and take responsibility for that.Rather than people saying "oh im going to have a nice bit of bacon tonight for my tea,oh look at that cute little pig over there I couldnt eat him " :roll: I want them to realise "oh im having a nice bit of corpse -a dead pig for my tea tonight " and DEAL WITH IT for god sakes rather than emotionally detaching from that crual reality , with all its fancy packaging etc....if they can face it and are open about it and honest with themselves..I respect them.Im not one of these veggies that judgees people for eating meat...i just like them to be honest about it with themselves ,thats all.

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

This is the reason I love that program "lost" because every one has to take some responsibility to carry on living, and not only that... they'd feel more rewarded for it as well.


----------



## illusivlea (Apr 2, 2008)

I haven't eaten red meat in 6 years and haven't eaten any meat in 4 years. I don't eat much dairy either. Physically, mentally and spiritually I believe I am alot healthier than I was before.

I think you have to do what feels right by you.

For me eating meat made me uncomfortable. I was eating it for a long time only to keep people happy. I've never enjoyed eating meat in my life and it felt like a huge weight was lifted off my shoulders once I decided not to eat it again. Stopping eating meat was part of my process of being true to myself and standing up for myself and this for me was healing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

...


----------

